# Queries on Medical Reports (MR) and Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) for FSW



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I received request for MR and PCC for FSW (old rules) from the Canadian High Commission, Delhi on 2nd April 2015. I have been given a months time to get the MR and PCC done. However, I have some queries which are given below:-

Medical Reports: 

As per the form attached in the mail, I need to get chest x-ray and laboratory tests done. Can anyone shed some light on the tests that are required to be done as part of "laboratory tests"?

Police Clearance Certificate:

I had an appointment with the local Passport Seva Kendra (PSK) on 8th April 2015 to get my PCC. Can someone tell me the estimated time required to receive the PCC from the time of appointment?

Responses will be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

Have a look here and phone the clinic closest to you, Panel Physicians
Goods,uck


----------

